# Spring has Sprung



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Looks like my luck is changing. Just traded off Rem 1100 slug gun and took a S&W m27 on trade. It’s not minty but what I consider very good. People that owned it didn’t load and his dad bought it new in 70s.
From looks of recoil shield it hasn’t fired many magnums. The first thing to look at on S&W magnum revolvers is imprinted recoil shield. When you match that with light line on cylinder you got a gun that hasn’t been shot much. Presentation case a lttle tattered from storing gun in it. Gun is 6” barrel the most common but being a 27-2, a P&R I took it in a heart beat. It had original grips but right side has big chip out of it. Lucky I just happened to have nice extra set of N grips, at least it didn’t come with rubbers.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow you did excellent on that trade. You couldn’t hand them the 1100 fast enough I’m sure! Great job! Is it a keeper or trade bait?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

S&W Revolvers are much easier to store than long guns. And much better investment than most things Remington has made since WW2. I could turn out to be wrong but Remington sold a butt load of 1100 and 870 shotguns. They were dependable guns but cheaply made. We will see if there is going to be a Old Remington Cult raise up. There are lots of guys think these guns are special. That’s OK by me. A Win M12 on average is selling for less than a 1100 or 870 in like condition. What’s even more startling is some gussied up Mossberg is selling for like money.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

My B.I.L. Dad just sold a rem.1100 for 900.00 says Remingtons are selling like marlins right now crazy.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

People are nuts. For $900 you can get into some premium shotguns that besides being a above average gun, will always hold value. The classic American milled Shotguns are falling in price because there is shrinking market for them. The older guys that grew up with them are dwindling away. The next generation got into 1100s because they were much cheaper than Browning A5 which was the Cadillac of auto shotguns. Now this generation is fading out of the market. The new generation wants the latest light weight gun made of synthetic materials. They do the job and low upkeep. They have no class but so what. The other half of market wants gamer guns as do the range monkeys.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

reminds me of the Road Warrior...


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I would dump my 1100 at the $900 range without much thought. Show me what you got and we got a deal. Your correct about the price of the Mossberg creeping up to almost the same as Remington money. I got a good deal the other day on a Savage 720 it’s the Browning A5 clone. A deal I couldn’t pass up came with Westfield pump Noble 60. Both for $300. Not sure if keeping them but for the price they found a new home


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

shot1buck said:


> I would dump my 1100 at the $900 range without much thought. Show me what you got and we got a deal. Your correct about the price of the Mossberg creeping up to almost the same as Remington money. I got a good deal the other day on a Savage 720 it’s the Browning A5 clone. A deal I couldn’t pass up came with Westfield pump Noble 60. Both for $300. Not sure if keeping them but for the price they found a new home


That’s the kind of deal I like. It’s first step in the Dung Beetle method of trading. That is least good for 2x what you put in. I would put the Noble to the saw-18.5”, put bead back on and it would be 1st thing you sold. If Sav is nice it will bring $3-350. You don’t make a major coupe every trade but you keep rolling the ball a little bigger each time. It helps if you are only interested in keeping one certain brand or model. I never could do that. I ran into so many fine American made firearms, made of steel and walnut I couldn’t help not stashing them away for myself.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> Your correct on the cut! Both have are polychoked so the one is definitely headed to the chopping block and might buy the clip on day glo front bead for it. The Savage I might take and see if the furniture will fit my A5 I’ve heard yes and No when reading online forums about it. My wood was all broken when I bought the A5 and I added the synthetic stock. So putting back to original would help value. But the Noble is headed to the trading block for sure


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The Savage is known to be hard on friction bushings. When you shoot it and it seems to kick hard check to see if bushings are positioned right and they aren’t cracked. The last one I had got the saw and rifle sights because of poly.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

It kicks like a mule! I shoot that and the pump and the pump was at least easier to shoulder, that’s for sure. I’ll look at the friction bushings and see what they look like hopefully parts are available for replacement if needed


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

shot1buck said:


> It kicks like a mule! I shoot that and the pump and the pump was at least easier to shoulder, that’s for sure. I’ll look at the friction bushings and see what they look like hopefully parts are available for replacement if needed


I have subbed Rem 11 friction bushings in Sav.


----------

